# Exhaust tip clean and what product help.



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got a diesel car and the tips of the exhaust come up fine with metal polish but the inside of the tip just won't shift? Some comes off with the pressure washer but not really good enough. 









Any help please and advice on method or products to use please.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A little bit of metal polish and 00 grade steel wool should take care of that :thumb:

Have a look if you can remove the chrome tips, makes it easier to clean.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah they come off. Will the wire wool mark the finish? I did try some Megs hot rims to see if that would brake it down but it didn't. I dont think they have ever been cleaned that well before and thats just the build up of diesel soot building up.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I would use the 00 steelwool method.
I always use Autosol metal polish for intricate pipe I use a toothbrush.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> Will the wire wool mark the finish? .


Surprisingly, no - Autosol metal polish or AF mercury is your friend here :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i second the wire wool method, i used AF mercury and wire wool they come up very well..

I did this today with my exhaust tips.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruddy hell - forget about the exhaust tips, look at that finish on that car - awesome :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Ruddy hell - forget about the exhaust tips, look at that finish on that car - awesome :thumb:


lol, cheers, yeah i put a post up on the showroom section as ive been using zaino today and just love it..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

stolt said:


> lol, cheers, yeah i put a post up on the showroom section as ive been using zaino today and just love it..


Right, I'm heading off to the showroom to show my appreciation for your work :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Right, I'm heading off to the showroom to show my appreciation for your work :thumb:


lol, thankyou. yeah been out from 1000am this morning until about 5pm so a fair few hours went in there, as they do most weekends. Fitted the splitter aswell so it wasnt all detailing today. Although i did offer to DA a neighbours range rover today, agreed all last week, got up, even bought some pads and compounds and he forgot!!!! must have mug wrote on my forehead lol


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Tips said:


> Surprisingly, no - Autosol metal polish or AF mercury is your friend here :thumb:


The steel wool can you get this from B&Q/Homebase?

I find Autosol to be very good, should you be using the wool all the time or only when things dont want to budge?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

VenomUK said:


> The steel wool can you get this from B&Q/Homebase?


eBay is your friend - 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LIBERON-S...er_Crafts_EH&hash=item337547fa47#ht_500wt_689


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> The steel wool can you get this from B&Q/Homebase?
> 
> I find Autosol to be very good, should you be using the wool all the time or only when things dont want to budge?


Yup, you can pick up the steel wool from those shops or eBay if you are not in any rush to start. :thumb:

Use the steel wool as and when necessary.

Hope that helps.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Tips said:


> Yup, you can pick up the steel wool from those shops or eBay if you are not in any rush to start. :thumb:
> 
> Use the steel wool as and when necessary.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Helps loads, thanks peeps for all your help and advice


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Anytime buddy :thumb:

Click thanks if my responses were useful


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Britemax twins for me, they will clean and protect :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Wool has turned up today. Is there any kind of method used or a bit of metal polish on some wool and start rubbing? Do you need much pressure or would the combined polish and wool do the hard work?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

hit it with wonder wheels or similar first , then wire wool it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Venom hope this helps

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264640


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I had this issue with my exhaust.
So I painted the inside gloss black instead


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Oven pride oven cleaner. Put some on the inside & some more in a large plastic sandwich bag & secure with an elastic band & leave a few hrs. You will be amazed.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

cleancar said:


> hit it with wonder wheels or similar first , then wire wool it


What would you suggest, something like Iron-X or is that too harsh?


VW STEVE. said:


> Oven pride oven cleaner. Put some on the inside & some more in a large plastic sandwich bag & secure with an elastic band & leave a few hrs. You will be amazed.


Would you care to give a little better description please? This sounds interesting. :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Doubt iron x would touch it as it only dissolves iron and there shouldn't be any coming out of the exhaust. As suggested the fine wire wool and a good metal polish should sort it (I use Optimum metal polish). Put a bit of product on the wire wool then get scrubbing. Just remember to only do the inside as it will marr the mirror finish found on the outside of most stainless steel exhausts. For the mirror finish outside bits some metal polish on a microfibre will do the job.

The exhaust on my ST (was fitted well over 2 years ago now) not the best photo but give you an idea of what's achievable:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Doubt iron x would touch it as it only dissolves iron and there shouldn't be any coming out of the exhaust. As suggested the fine wire wool and a good metal polish should sort it (I use Optimum metal polish). Put a bit of product on the wire wool then get scrubbing. Just remember to only do the inside as it will marr the mirror finish found on the outside of most stainless steel exhausts. For the mirror finish outside bits some metal polish on a microfibre will do the job.
> 
> The exhaust on my ST (was fitted well over 2 years ago now) not the best photo but give you an idea of what's achievable:


From your pic where you zorst tapers down inside to the zorst itself what did you use on that? As the parts on mine that have heavy diesel soot on is on the lip and inside the tips (the pic doesnt show this very well) I've used a polish on it and it needs something with a bit more bite but again dont want to damage it as its a £800 system 










So these parts arrowed I cant use the wool as it will marr? If I'm honest I can live with in on the inside its the outer lip that I want to clean up the most.....


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Steelwool and Britemax metal twins


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> eBay is your friend -
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LIBERON-S...er_Crafts_EH&hash=item337547fa47#ht_500wt_689





RDB85 said:


> Steelwool and Britemax metal twins


Is that the same wool as found in this ebay auction? grade 00?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

On the whole inside of the exhaust I used 00 grade wire wool and metal polish it gives a very good shine but not like a mirror if you know what I mean, but not far off. I used the wire wool and metal polish as far up into the exhaust as I could reach. On the part marked 'outer lip' I use some metal polish on a rough polishing cloth (Kent Stockinette I believe) which had enough bite to remove the soot but not enough to mark the finish of the metal might be worth trying that on the whole lot.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks I'll give that all ago tomorrow. Thanks for all of your advice. If all else fails I'll try a better metal polish or that twins stuff.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> A little bit of metal polish and 00 grade steel wool should take care of that :thumb:
> 
> Have a look if you can remove the chrome tips, makes it easier to clean.


i use 0000 gun stock wool and autosol heres what it can do.

my derv audi









the Gf's mini cooper ( petrol )








after some TLC


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> What would you suggest, something like Iron-X or is that too harsh?
> 
> Would you care to give a little better description please? This sounds interesting. :thumb:


........Oven pride is the brand name mate,you can get it from Asda or Morrisons. It's a thick clear gel & really works a treat & around 4 quid a box but one should be more than enough. Word of warning wear the supplied gloves when using it is very strong.:thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nally said:


> i use 0000 gun stock wool and autosol heres what it can do.
> 
> my derv audi
> 
> ...


I gave it another go today there is defo some stubbern bits on there. Got some of it off from the lip but the inside stuff its pretty bad and looks as if its never been treated in its life? May opt for the tip of just painting it.



VW STEVE. said:


> ........Oven pride is the brand name mate,you can get it from Asda or Morrisons. It's a thick clear gel & really works a treat & around 4 quid a box but one should be more than enough. Word of warning wear the supplied gloves when using it is very strong.:thumb:


How do you apply, just brush it on say and let it dwell?


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm using the Auto Finesse - Mercury for polishing and maintenance of my exhaust tips. A Wolfgang light cutting finger mit is great to apply the polish. This combination delivers me a nice shine on my exhaust


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> I gave it another go today there is defo some stubbern bits on there. Got some of it off from the lip but the inside stuff its pretty bad and looks as if its never been treated in its life? May opt for the tip of just painting it.
> 
> How do you apply, just brush it on say and let it dwell?


.........''yes mate''. Just leave it a few hrs & wipe/wash off.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

try the mothers cone bit pricey though £29.00 ish


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

Tips said:


> Ruddy hell - forget about the exhaust tips, look at that finish on that car - awesome :thumb:


Yep agreed there!!


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

And once you've got the steel all nice and shiny, give it 2-3 coats of Gtechniq C1/C4/C5, inside and outside. Cleaning will become oh so much easier after this.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Dudes, is there anything I can do to a "normal" exhaust (no chrome tip) ?

I was thinking if I can get it silver again I might get a exhaust pipe expander and fatten it up a bit.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

^ I went out a tried some steel wool & some Braso and I must have a stainless steel system because it's pretty shiny now, and that was just after a quick 10 min play/test.
I wish I'd of took a before and after.


----------

